# bosc + cat



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

well this happened while we were watching tv, stayed like it for about 20 minns untill my cat rolled over, then my bosc slept on my chest for another hour.


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

He looks so relaxed!

He's a cute little bugger too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam he must of been nice and warm


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha thats hilarious


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

funny stuff


----------

